# how long to load a file?



## Luna Tsee (Nov 30, 2020)

I new to CNC just got a 3018Pro to play with.

I seem to have things pretty well figured out, I have the design part down with Vcarve. and have Candle for the controller.

The system hand controller seems to locate home etc.

But my question is how long should it take to download a simple coaster design? It has been 15 minutes to load 8 of 220 commands. That seems extremely long. 

Is this normal?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! By what method are you downloading the file? Are you referring to VCarve generating the G-code or transferring that file to your machine for running the G-code? Something else...?

David


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum, Luna


----------



## Luna Tsee (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you for the warm welcome.

I believe I found the problem. I will go back to the shop tomorrow.

It may have to do with a power on sequence. about 10 min before the dinner bell, I shut the system down and powered the 3018 on before connecting to the laptop.
The results on the hand controller changed.

I am running a vcarve .cn file into candle. candle loaded the file but would not transfer the file to the 3018. I will try again tomorrow.

Thanks for the support. I will post my progress.


----------



## Luna Tsee (Nov 30, 2020)

Well all I can say is the documentation simply is AWOL.
Thhe router powered up. there are some files in the hand controller which don't seem to do much.

Anyway the 3018 connected to the port.









But the file is not transferring..

The file is a simple circle, 
the format is .nc 
the Gcode sender is candle.

Any idea what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Luna Tsee (Nov 30, 2020)

Progress! I had to use the hand controller to open the file! I do so wish there was a decent manual for this 3018. 

The file is loaded on the 3018 now to get it to run.

I suppose I am learning more by discovery than simply following instructions, Naw! Not really.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Luna Tsee said:


> I suppose I am learning more by discovery than simply following instructions, Naw! Not really.


But you'll remember that type of learning much longer than reading the directions, I would think.

David


----------



## Luna Tsee (Nov 30, 2020)

Now who would believe? The manual hand controller must be disconnected from the 3018 controller in order for the PC - USB connection to work!

Looks like it works.

That's a lesson I could have skipped if they had documented the unit and software.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums.

You might also try using the GBRL post-processor in VCarve to save your files if you have problems with the .nc files


----------



## Luna Tsee (Nov 30, 2020)

Thanks *MEBCWD. *

I have a copy of Vcarve and it makes files nicely. The problem turned out to be an issue with the hardware. It seems the hand controller must be detached for the USB to work. The files were fine, it was a communications conflict.

Today, after hours of reading I found the answer. I am just learning to move, home, center etc. Tomorrow I will look at carving a circle and a square to see how the tools work differently. It is a day spent just to learn to remove a cable.. Progress is slow.

Thanks everyone for your encouragement.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

It will take a while, you need to walk before you can run. Just keep after it.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------

